# Non-contributory Old Age Pension



## Flymask

Can anyone tell me the qualifying conditions for a non-contributory old age pension in Ireland? I am an Irish citizen but have lived abroad on-and-off for many years. I am not at retirement age yet but am trying to make plans for it. As yet it is unsure whether I will be in Ireland full-time when I retire or whether I will spend part of the time abroad & part of the time in Ireland. Are there residency conditions etc that must be complied with, i.e. a set number of days per annum that one must be in the country in order to qualify?

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan

Flymask said:


> Can anyone tell me the qualifying conditions for a non-contributory old age pension in Ireland?


*State Pension (Transition) and State Pension (Contributory) - SW 118*


----------



## gipimann

Here's the link to the State Pension (non-contributory) information.  This used to be called the non-contributory Old Age Pension.


----------



## ClubMan

Sorry - I mistakenly read the original post as referring to the *contributory* pension.


----------



## busymam

More detailed information is available here 

http://www.welfare.ie/foi/spnc.html


----------



## Flymask

Many thanks for the lnks guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## Black Sheep

Even if you satisfy the means test and the Habitual Residence conditions for non - contributory Pension your Pension will only be paid while you are living in Ireland. So if you decide to live abroad for part of the year your pension will not travel with you. Only *Contributory* Pensions can be paid while living abroad.

As you said you spent part of your life in Ireland, did you work in Ireland so is it possible that you may have paid some PRSI here. In that case you should check your records here in case you may have enough PRSI paid to obtain a partial Pension


----------



## Captin Sobel

*State Pension (Non-Contributory) (SPNC)*


Can someone help me understand the means test, in this situation?

Married couple 70yrs - on State pension 1800 pm, 66yr has no income, they own house and have no mortgage or other investments, savings < 20K

In this situation would their be an entitlement for the Non Contrib pension?

I've read the details on the links posted and still I can't figure it out - I guess I'm just stupid.

Thanks,


----------



## eileen alana

Hi Captin Sobel

If the couple are on the Contributory Old age pension, they will not be entitled to the Non-Contributory Old age pension, it's either one or the other.


----------



## Black Sheep

Captin Sobel 
When you say State Pension do you mean Civil Service Pension rather than Social Welfare pension. 

At €1800 per month it is unlikely that you would pass the means test for a Non-Con Social Welfare pension as the income of both spouses is assessed jointly. Your income at present is above the maximum rate payable on non-con pension


----------



## Captin Sobel

eileen alana said:


> Hi Captin Sobel
> 
> If the couple are on the Contributory Old age pension, they will not be entitled to the Non-Contributory Old age pension, it's either one or the other.



 Yes, that much I'm aware.  Not looking at milking the system, just trying to spare some people disappointment of fruitless means test.



Black Sheep said:


> Captin Sobel
> When you say State Pension do you mean Civil Service Pension rather than Social Welfare pension.
> 
> At €1800 per month it is unlikely that you would pass the means test for a Non-Con Social Welfare pension as the income of both spouses is assessed jointly. Your income at present is above the maximum rate payable on non-con pension



retired teacher so some deal with ASTI and Civil service pension.
Maybe a little less than 1800 but its ballpark.  

So you're saying a weekly income of over 237.50 (max for Non-con pension ) for a jointly accessed couple is going to fail the means test?


----------



## Black Sheep

It appears so


----------



## Black Sheep

Captin Sobel
Just a thought.    Did you have another life before teaching in which you may have paid PRSI or would your wife have paid PRSI at any stage of her  life


----------



## Captin Sobel

Black Sheep said:


> Captin Sobel
> Just a thought.    Did you have another life before teaching in which you may have paid PRSI or would your wife have paid PRSI at any stage of her  life



The question was not about me personally, 

No he was a teacher his whole career, spouse yes but I'm not sure if she can prove 5 years of stamps, although she worked up until it was time to look after the kids, so early 70s, and I know she would have had a temp PPSN like all married women did until she was finally issued a permanent one.

You're thinking about whether there's a chance at entitlement to the contributory pension for her so that they do not need to be assessed jointly I guess.  We'll I've convinced them to go and jump through all the hoops now anyway so I'll keep my fingers crossed that it is not a waste of their time.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Black Sheep

Your friend can obtain her records of all PRSI paid by her at any time during her working life by* writing *to Central Records Section, Gandon House, Amiens Street, Dublin 1. This may take up to 10 weeks for a reply. 
Add the number of payments and credits on that list to see if she comes up to the basic requirement for a part pension. If she thinks there is a possibility that she may hit the target send the records to Pension office with a completed Contributory application.

When applying for records she will need to give her PPS number, Name + Maiden Name (and any other name she may have worked under, perhaps she may have used her name as Gaeilge)

Do they have Medical cards, Free travel, Household Benefits, Free Passports, & Free Driving  Licences


----------



## Captin Sobel

Black Sheep said:


> Your friend can obtain her records of all PRSI paid by her at any time during her working life by* writing *to Central Records Section, Gandon House, Amiens Street, Dublin 1. This may take up to 10 weeks for a reply.
> Add the number of payments and credits on that list to see if she comes up to the basic requirement for a part pension. If she thinks there is a possibility that she may hit the target send the records to Pension office with a completed Contributory application.
> 
> When applying for records she will need to give her PPS number, Name + Maiden Name (and any other name she may have worked under, perhaps she may have used her name as Gaeilge)
> 
> Do they have Medical cards, Free travel, Household Benefits, Free Passports, & Free Driving Licences


 
Ok will get her to make that enquiry, thanks for the advice.
They have the travel pass as far as I know, but thats it.

Thanks again much appreciated!


----------



## Black Sheep

If he is aged 70 and she is age 66 or over it is likely they would be entitled to all the above mentioned extra benefits


----------

